# spanish classes in mexico city



## mwatson2687 (Apr 3, 2013)

i know absolutely no spanish and will be moving to mexico city very soon. what and where are the best spanish classes to take in mexico city?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mwatson2687 said:


> i know absolutely no spanish and will be moving to mexico city very soon. what and where are the best spanish classes to take in mexico city?


The Spanish classes at the UNAM have an excellent reputation: CENTRO DE ENSEANZA PARA EXTRANJEROS - CEPE

UNAM is short for Universidad Nacional Autónoma de México or the National Autonomous University of Mexico, the most prestigious government university in the country.

I gave you the link to the English-language version. 

Good luck!


----------



## mwatson2687 (Apr 3, 2013)

*thanks*

thank you so much!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mwatson2687 said:


> thank you so much!


You're welcome.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

My impression has always been that the courses at UNAM are similar to university courses requiring enrollment and study over a several month period. If so, that may require a bit more effort than the OP intends. There are tutors around, as well, and making a deal with one of them ... a certain smaller amount of money per hour in exchange for an _intercambio_ ... the OP teaching/speaking English with the Spanish teacher ... is a possibility. You really do have to speak Spanish to fully enjoy life in the D.F.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> My impression has always been that the courses at UNAM are similar to university courses requiring enrollment and study over a several month period. If so, that may require a bit more effort than the OP intends. There are tutors around, as well, and making a deal with one of them ... a certain smaller amount of money per hour in exchange for an _intercambio_ ... the OP teaching/speaking English with the Spanish teacher ... is a possibility. You really do have to speak Spanish to fully enjoy life in the D.F.


Intercambios can be useful for someone who already has some command of Spanish and just needs to practice chatting with a native speaker. Since the OP has indicated that she (or he) knows zero Spanish, and speaking as a professional language teacher, I recommend that he or she begin with the kind of well-organized classes offered at the UNAM to get a good grounding in grammar and vocabulary.


----------



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, definitely take some formal classes. I learned what Spanish I know without any classes and my grammer is horrid.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

kito1 said:


> Yes, definitely take some formal classes. I learned what Spanish I know without any classes and my grammer is horrid.


It's never too late!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Yes, if the OP lives a lifestyle where enrolling in a university to study Spanish, on a university schedule with students from around the world who enroll in the course .. that would be preferable. We don't know the lifestyle of the OP, however.


----------

